# Craftsman 320.17541 router turning off



## FredFirestone (Aug 15, 2011)

Hello all -

Hopefully someone can help me with this issue. I have this soft start single speed router for over a year. Haven't used it much, but it worked fine the first couple of times.

Then it started to do this: When turning it on, it spools up to max speed and then immediately turns off. No load is applied. It was just around a year after purchasing it when it did that for the first time, so I figured I'll get it fixed under warranty. Unfortunately, I tried one more time and it worked fine for a while. Then, a couple of weeks later it started doing it again (now that it is out of warranty). Now it is completely useless.

Soooo... my question is if there is anything I can do besides throwing it in the trash and calling it lessons learned. I have only used it a few times and hate Craftsman/Sears and their POS routers at the moment.

I wouldn't even mind to bypass the soft start feature if this is what messes it up. However, taking it apart I just saw a bunch of cables and not enough info to attempt that. Is there anything I should try, or do you have any pointers on what cables to cross etc to make it work?

Thanks so much in advance,
F


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi Fred - Welcome to the forum
I looked at the parts explode, found here
http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...ts/Model-32017541/0247/0740000/50030386/00001
Doesn't appear to be a discrete soft start module in the thing. That says it is probably built into the wiring in the motor. I suspect there is just a loose connection in there. Tighten all the screw connections, making sure the conductors are in good shape. Same with any/all wire nutted connectors you can find. Running fine one minute and dead the next is almost always bad connection.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Fred

If you don't know what to do under the hood take it to one of the many Sears service centers and have them take it out or fix it without the soft start item in place,,they just may have a update for it..  once it's out you can use a speed control device like below.

Router Speed Control

=======

=====


----------



## FredFirestone (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks for your help guys!

John - I thought part 6, called PCB plate, would perhaps contain any soft start circuitry. It has several cool looking parts that could be capacitors etc.
The connections inside the router look fine, there wasn't much dust in there, and they are all push-on connections that shouldn't go bad that fast... I figured running good one minute and not the next could be some broken sensor too. Since it turns off just at the moment when it reaches max speed.

Bob - yep I was thinking of getting rid of the soft start and using a speed control instead. Was hoping someone with this router might have had a similar problem and already went thru the process of fixin' it somehow. If I go to a Sears service center, how much can I expect to pay for them to take a look at it? Don't really want to support them selling unreliable stuff and then fixing it for a fee.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hello Fred! Sorry to hear that You have a problem. I can't say that I know about that router, but I have Craftsman, and I have had no problems. I have used them for 45 years. I know, that You find folks that love them, or hate them. Lets hope that it is a small problem. If You have an electric repair, they may repair them also. Check out the Sears repair center, If any one has a bad router to be repaired, they would be the most likely to know about the problem.


----------



## FredFirestone (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks Howard, I guess that's the luck of the draw with cheap tools. If unlucky (me) then in the end you pay the same that you would have with a better brand. (Although I do have some working HFT tools :dance3: )


----------



## FredFirestone (Aug 15, 2011)

So, uhm. Does anyone have a link or hint describing which cables need to be connected to bypass the soft start?


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

I think I would check localy. for a motor repair. Let them help You out. I personaly hate to get into cutting the wires, and getting it right. It's easy for Me to get it wrong with wiring!


----------



## FredFirestone (Aug 15, 2011)

First of all, thanks to everyone for trying to help with their suggestions.

As I eluded to, it doesn't feel right to spend money on something that should last way longer. While YOU might not like cutting into wires, for ME it hurts more to waste my hard earned money. 

So I did some more googling, and finally hit it. There was a gentlemen who played around with speed controls, he has the same router, and did the required operation. I emailed him and within minutes I got a response pointing me to the thread where he shared his knowledge. Great guy!

www forums woodnet net/ubbthreads/showflat.php?Cat=&Board=UBB2&Number=5044595 (My acct is restricted so I can't post proper links, not sure if this works).

10 minutes later the softstart was bypassed, and my router runs again!!!! :dance3:

Now all I need is a speed controller and a better fence.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Glad to hear that. This is something that can happen to most routers. It is nor that You bought a cheep brand. Different brand this morning, But I'm glad Your working again today!


----------



## sbanker123 (Dec 20, 2019)

I have the same router with the same problem and the board is no longer available. Do you have instructions or any information you used to bypass the soft start or whatever you did to get it working? I hate to toss this thing as it has so few "miles" on it and fits my router table so well. Any help is appreciated.


----------

